

Paul Graham's On Lisp in HTML - Zak
http://www.bookshelf.jp/texi/onlisp/onlisp_toc.html

======
andyn
The original page for this is: <http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisp.html> and
apparently it is available for download for free:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/onlisptext.html>

------
Kilimanjaro
Am I the only one in this whole world who prefers to download just one single
html file with everything included?

~~~
protomyth
Nope, you are not alone. I actually always preferred projects that had their
docs available as pdf, but now I am thinking that epub will be my preferred.

------
dmoney
Is this a legitimate copy? Meaning, is PG or the publisher likely to get it
taken down?

~~~
Zak
I believe it is not a legitimate copy, however, I remember seeing it several
years ago. I think it was posted to reddit when most of the people on reddit
came from comp.lang.lisp. I hope that suggests it isn't going to go away any
time soon.

------
raju
I can't seem to get to the site at work, but someone posted the missing images
(from the On Lisp book) a while ago ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1079973>

------
mark_l_watson
A few years ago, I bought a print book on Lulu. Paul Graham had released the
book into the public domain (?) and some kind person had spent an hour or so
uploading it to Lulu.com and the book was very inexpensive because I only had
to pay the low printing costs (perhaps about $8). I just looked on Lulu and
could not find the link however. Assuming that it is OK with Paul Graham, it
would be great if someone re-uploaded it to Lulu as a free book (i.e., just
pay for the printing costs).

This book is just about a mandatory reference for Common Lisp, although I use
"ANSI Common LISP" more often as a quick reference.

~~~
nocman
I am confident that Paul has never released the book "into the public domain".
He does have the book available at no charge on his web site, but that is not
the same thing. Last I knew, Paul owned the copyright (I believe it was
reverted to him by the original publisher years after the book was last
printed). He has just been generous enough to provide a PDF for all who are
interested in reading it.

Over the last four years or so, I keep hearing that Paul is going to republish
it (on actual paper). I think he has just been too busy with other things of
higher priority to get that done. I hope he doesn't abandon that idea. I think
it is an important book that has far too few hard copies available. Online
copies are wonderful, and I'm very glad that the book is available in that
format, but as can be seen by my multiple bookshelves, dead tree copies still
provide a pleasant experience not reproducable by a computer. I know many
other hackers share that opinion, and prefer to have the paper copy on the
shelf.

So, Paul, if you are listening, is there a chance "On Lisp" will make it to
the printer again any time soon?

------
dpritchett
I've just finished cleaning up and merging the first 28 sections of the linked
HTML (Preface, Chapters 1-25, Notes and Packages) into a single PDF filtered
via Readability. 312 pages of PDF that looks better on my mobile than the
official PDF does.

Unfortunately my PDF is 4x larger and misses out on the Contents and Index
sections as well as the images. The actual Lisp snippets look fine.

------
kazuya
Japanese version, just for your curiosity:

<http://www.komaba.utmc.or.jp/~flatline/onlispjhtml/>

------
moron4hire
Chapter 7 is the best explanation of macros ever.

